# Mikes Club Race 5/8



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Can we get another money race Phil? And payout to top 3 spots? 

Looks like I'm gonna be able to race this weekend!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I am planning on making it.


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Sounds good to me! I'm planning on making it as well.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> Can we get another money race Phil? And payout to top 3 spots?
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna be able to race this weekend!


Nik, when you get there, why don't you just hand everyone else that's racing $1? They're going to end up with your money anyway, so just eliminate the middleman. :bounce:


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

cjtamu said:


> Nik, when you get there, why don't you just hand everyone else that's racing $1? They're going to end up with your money anyway, so just eliminate the middleman. :bounce:


lololol


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Why don't you show up and put your money where your mouth is?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

nik77356 said:


> Why don't you show up and put your money where your mouth is?


Them fightin words! :texasflag


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Because every time I put money there your mom gets so offended! :dance:


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm not sure my mom is aware of your relationship with Ron, so I don't know why she would get offended at that.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

cjtamu said:


> Because every time I put money there your mom gets so offended! :dance:


OHHH SNAP!

Good come back too Nick


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> Can we get another money race Phil? And payout to top 3 spots?
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna be able to race this weekend!


Thats a no on the 50/50 payout we can only do those from time to time. There are bills to pay.

My goal on the last payout was for the winner of 1/8 to get atleast 100 Dollars And 2nd should get no less than half of that amount i didn't have any left for 3rd.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

nik77356 said:


> I'm not sure my mom is aware of your relationship with Ron, so I don't know why she would get offended at that.


Chris ain't my type. sucka

How did I get drug in to this?

I'm all over the eskimos now anyways. lol


----------



## team420! (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey guys- It was my first time racing nitro, and first time in about 5yrs and I had a blast. It didn't bother me that we had to mix with the ebuggies, hell I still finished 5 or 6 and had fun. Thanks to Phil, Brian, Smiley, and Dan for the help. I'll be pushin for the







in due time!!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

mnillen said:


> Hey guys- It was my first time racing nitro, and first time in about 5yrs and I had a blast. It didn't bother me that we had to mix with the ebuggies, hell I still finished 5 or 6 and had fun. Thanks to Phil, Brian, Smiley, and Dan for the help. I'll be pushin for the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem I'm glad you had fun..Hope to see you this sat we should have enough to split the two. I'll be returning to buggy this sat with a new ride..:biggrin:


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

****, I thought I was gonna be able to race this weekend. You guys have fun without me. Again.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> ****, I thought I was gonna be able to race this weekend. You guys have fun without me. Again.


Work?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Actually no, for once.


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

Matt is that you mnillen? If so you already have us worried good job looking forward to it again this Sat. maybe you will let me drive the famous Losi.lol


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

Phil what did you buy? I bet I know does it start with a X


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

bjm2978 said:


> Phil what did you buy? I bet I know does it start with a X


Nope i went with the Mugen..A look at the replacement parts made it an easy choice.lol 
What diff oil are you using?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> Actually no, for once.


Well ***?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

oh yea baby.
almost complete domination.

Phil I run 775. I know some guys like will like 755.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

ya electric seems to do 755 better, gas 775. Has to do with how we power around the apex of the turn differently that seems to make the difference. willy does 755, I do 754 (close enough)


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I love 775 in my buggy. Going down to 5 in the center would keep the buggy from turning enough on power. I'm still searching for more on power (car doesn't turn very well at full throttle LOL) but going thicker in the center would make it too twitchy.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Exactly 7 center is if you bleep or are on power in the turn. 5 center is better for those of us that coast in and at apex and then accelerate out.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

You crazy kids and your Mugens...ugh.

Phil, did you sell your Kyosho?


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

Phil you got me shaking in my boots lol Great choice and diffs call me crazy but I run 7-5-3 I really like thicker in front. Are you going to track Wed,Thurs?


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

YEEEAAAA...another mugen. 755 definately!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess you mugen boys are content with finishing 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th, 8th, 9th, 10th, 12th, 14th, 20th, 25th, and 30th.... ; )...lol


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

jbranham50 said:


> I guess you mugen boys are content with finishing 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th, 8th, 9th, 10th, 12th, 14th, 20th, 25th, and 30th.... ; )...lol


Gees, I mean some guys go out of state to finish 3rd, hell he could have done that here. I mean in the Bmain of course.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

jbranham50 said:


> I guess you mugen boys are content with finishing 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th, 8th, 9th, 10th, 12th, 14th, 20th, 25th, and 30th.... ; )...lol


Doesn't matter what i buy I'll still finish behind you..


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

You better take Kyosho off your sig now or the RC Mugen Mafia will be out to get you....lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

yea!!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

JB you know I am knocking on your door. And who was 1st and 2nd btw.

Derek = Bmain in all classes.


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

mmorrow said:


> JB you know I am knocking on your door. And who was 1st and 2nd btw.
> 
> Derek = Bmain in all classes.


Look, I'll take my lumps like everyone else. I'll be the first to admit I can't make the A main at every race. Make sure you bring some beer to SA, I'll bring the Bone Daddy's BBQ sauce, we can sulk together about our B main shortcommings.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

4merstatechamp said:


> I'll bring the Bone Daddy's BBQ sauce.


Maybe you'll learn to sneak your own **** sauce out of the restaurant next time Mark! :work:


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Nik, try going down in the rear diff if you want more on power steering. 5 in the rear give more forward bite on power.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

That was going to be my next thing to try. Going to less toe in the rear also helped free up the back end a bit.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

nik77356 said:


> Going to less toe in the rear also helped free up the back end a bit.


I bet your boyfriend helped free up your back end too, you joto. haha


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

LOL, don't know what you guys ar talking about, but thats funny...lol


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Chris said he did that to you with his mini finger?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Rubine yes we do. That is what makes it so funny. You HOTO. yea I know how to spell it. It did that for JB.


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Is it Saturday yet?....Dang, week is just dragging


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

mmorrow said:


> JB you know I am knocking on your door. And who was 1st and 2nd btw.
> 
> Derek = Bmain in all classes.


Mark, You could ask me for my address, type it into your navagation device, by a new car so it does not break down, call a wrecker to tow your new vehicle just to make sure your new car is not a lemon, call for a police escort to my house, have the swat team break down my door to make sure you get in and you still would be in the wrong neighborhood knocking on the wrong door......lol

"And who was 1st and 2nd btw" Well by that answer I know you know its not you so I will let you fill in the blanks. I will give you a hint though....car #1 begins with a X and ends with a Y.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> Chris said he did that to you with his mini finger?


That's 2 Nik. You sure seem to be wishing that there's something going on with me and Ron. Sorry, we don't roll that way, and we have the kids to prove it. We all know why you really went electric, those 5000mah 6S LiPos have all the power you need don't they? Picked out your dress for the senior prom yet? I can't believe you're going with a hairdresser named Maurice, but whatever makes you happy.:rotfl:


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

And people say all Matt M does it talk disrespectfully toward other racers. lol
I still would like to know who he is.
I will not follow in his footstep and stoop to his level of name calling and false accusation toward other racers. I am here to help out the fellow racers and not belittle them. ; )


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

mmorrow said:


> And people say all Matt M does it talk disrespectfully toward other racers. lol
> I still would like to know who he is.
> I will not follow in his footstep and stoop to his level of name calling and false accusation toward other racers. I am here to help out the fellow racers and not belittle them. ; )


LOL! You just wishfully think that other people can't make A mains.:idea:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

jasonwipf said:


> "you have the kids to prove it" so one of you is a women!


That's it? It's a good thing you drive better than you run smack. BTW, How are your wife and my kids?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow, this thread is disturbing. We have gay bashing/fanatasizing, border patrols, is this a tea party thread or what......lol.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This is the RC forum, not the politics forum. There is one here on 2Cool and its called the Jungle.


Please, no politics here.

EDIT: Carry on guys! All is good.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

jasonwipf said:


> I agree. We were talking RC smak and KStorracing twists Disturbing and Tea partiers out of no where (2nd time he brings that up out of no where). Ya we get ya man. I'll take on your liberal socialist views on in the Jungle.
> 
> As for the race this saturday sounds good. I hear David J is getting 26s at mikes. OMG that is fast.


Take it somewhere else bro!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

One "R" dude.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Can we please keep this thread on track..Who's coming? I've got my Mugen ready to roll I'll be at the track tomorrow for some testing can't wait to run this car.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

26 seconds!!! Holy cow!!!

I strapped on some hard-arse tires and ran a pack for practice the other day on my lunch break and finally got down to 29's by the end of the pack. Jeeezzzz.....I'm gonna get SMASHED next time I'm out there!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

You'll be all right CV. For the most part you'll be racing other humans. Joor and JB are machines created on a faraway RC Planet, so you can't expect to run their lap times LOL.


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm in for this Saturday...


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Cv what is the difference you get smashed every time you go out there. Jk


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Mark, Brain is going to own you this weekend . HAHAHAHAHAHa


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

That is why I am not racing this weekend. I am scared.


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

mmorrow said:


> That is why I am not racing this weekend. I am scared.


Mark's got a Vagina, Mark's got a Vagina!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Phil said:


> Can we please keep this thread on track..Who's coming? I've got my Mugen ready to roll I'll be at the track tomorrow for some testing can't wait to run this car.


And while your driving you probably say the same about your car.....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

I will be up there Sat. to see if you can do just that. ; )


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

Jason there will be no racing Sat. you know Mother's Day and all. HaHa


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

Mark don't be scared I know its my backyard but I don't have nothing for you. Well maybe.lol


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh ok then maybe some other time...... ; )


----------

